# كودة حريق الدفاع المدني



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الإخوة الأعزاء أريد المساعدة في معرفة كودة الدفاع المدني الأردني الخاص بمكافحة الحريق ( المرشات المائية )*​


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يونيو 2009)

أفضل من تسأل في هذا الموضوع هو الأخ قلب شجاع من الأردن .. ولعل في موضوعه التالي إجابة لسؤالك..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636.html


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي علي السبيعي على هذه المساعدة أنت والقلب الشجاع من الأردن


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز القلب الشجاع من الاردن أريد مساعدتك في معرفة الكود الخاص بالحريق في الدفاع المدني

ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------

